# Mergemaster -iU



## Niatross (Oct 18, 2012)

I am upgrading from 8.3 to 9.0 (via source). I type "mergemaster -iU" and received the following message:


```
*** Creating the temporary root environment in /var/tmp/temproot
 *** /var/tmp/temproot ready for use
 *** Creating and populating directory structure in /var/tmp/temproot

+ ln -s ../var/named/etc/namedb /var/tmp/temproot/etc/namedb
+ ln -s mail/aliases /var/tmp/temproot/etc/aliases


*** Beginning comparison

   *** Checking /etc/rc.d for stale files

   *** The following files exist in /etc/rc.d but not in
          /var/tmp/temproot/etc/rc.d/:

auto_linklocal network_ipv6 nfsserver

         The presence of stale files in this directory can cause the
         dreaded unpredictable results, and therefore it is highly
         recommended that you delete them

   *** Delete them now? [n]
```

How do I answer this? What is it trying to tell me?

This is the first time I have run "mergemaster" to upgrade to a major version.
PS: I never received this type of message when I used "mergemaster" to upgrade to a minor version.


----------



## pkubaj (Oct 18, 2012)

Delete. It's a file that's present in 8.x, but has been removed in 9.x.

BTW upgrading to 9.0 is plainly stupid now that 9.1 is around the corner and 9.0 is supported until February.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 18, 2012)

There are valid reasons to upgrade to 9.0.  OP may want to stick to -RELEASE versions only, and 9.1-RELEASE is not out yet.


----------



## mamalos (Oct 18, 2012)

And calling people's actions "stupid" is nor polite nor productive in any way. If someone has a different opinion than somebody else, they can use a whole repertoire of available terms that are not insulting.


----------

